# Simple question



## BigDann (Jul 7, 2017)

500 mg test week, haven't started...

ill be running .5 Arimidex EOD for a week before first injection then EOD while on cycle.

if I get symptoms of gyno do I take the following steps.

increase Arimidex dosage
Apply a SERM full dosage= Remidex Until symptoms such as puffyness/tenderness & or lump dissapear ?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 7, 2017)

Not sure what your actual question is, but that sounds like it will be way too much Arimidex.  And why run it pre-cycle nfor a week?  What's the point of that?

And you failed to mention getting blood work.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 7, 2017)

pretty common dose for dex is .25 eod or .5 e3d. only real way to know what works for you is through bloodwork.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 7, 2017)

I would do .5 adex every 3 days at the start of your cycle and get blood work don'e beginning  mid and end of cycle. Are you doing a pct I see no mention of that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2017)

Where the hell did u read to run it a week prior? Don't do that. Start at .5 twice a week.


----------



## BigDann (Jul 7, 2017)

mabdelrasoul said:


> I would do .5 adex every 3 days at the start of your cycle and get blood work don'e beginning  mid and end of cycle. Are you doing a pct I see no mention of that.




PCT = 14 Days After last shot. I'm doing a 14 Week Cycle 

Nolvadex = 
60/60/40/40/20/20


Clomedix
150/150/100/100/50/50


HCG
Two weeks before ending cycle = 500 IU Weekly

then pause HCG to allow a re-amp 2,000 IU weekly.


----------



## BigDann (Jul 7, 2017)

Megatron28 said:


> Not sure what your actual question is, but that sounds like it will be way too much Arimidex.  And why run it pre-cycle nfor a week?  What's the point of that?
> 
> And you failed to mention getting blood work.




i will be getting blood work. Just confused upon what I do, if I do get gyno symptoms while using .25 or .5 of armidex. I was told to use it a week before cycle to allow my body to absorb it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2017)

That's way too much clomid and nolva and don't taper
50505050
40404040


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 7, 2017)

If you're that scared of gyno maybe you shouldn't be running anything?


----------



## BigDann (Jul 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's way too much clomid and nolva and don't taper
> 50505050
> 40404040



Clomid 50/50/50/50
nolva 40/40/40/40

Pct?


----------



## BigDann (Jul 7, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> If you're that scared of gyno maybe you shouldn't be running anything?



No sir, not scared, just curious what I do on symptoms appear. Increase my AI dosage or use SERM


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2017)

BigDann said:


> Clomid 50/50/50/50
> nolva 40/40/40/40
> 
> Pct?



Yes that's your pct
U can taper the nolva if u want. Some do
40 40 20 20


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 7, 2017)

If it were me I'd do what Ecks suggested in his first response.  Start your Arimidex when you start your test, not a week before.  Start at .5mg 2xweek. Gonna assume you're pinning the 500mg of test in 250mg 2xweek, so just take the Arimidex when you pin the test.  Get labs at 4 weeks and see where your e2 is, adjust from there.  There are guys who don't need any ai on 500mg, I'm not one of them.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 7, 2017)

Megatron28 said:


> Not sure what your actual question is, but that sounds like it will be way too much Arimidex.  And why run it pre-cycle nfor a week?  What's the point of that?
> 
> And you failed to mention getting blood work.



He means 0.50 Mega 

And out of curiosity what would it hurt if he did take it a week prior


----------



## BigDann (Jul 7, 2017)

Right on thanks brother


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> He means 0.50 Mega
> 
> And out of curiosity what would it hurt if he did take it a week prior


 Taking arimidex off cycle would destroy E2. IMO I would wait a week or 2 before starting an AI with TestE.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> He means 0.50 Mega
> 
> And out of curiosity what would it hurt if he did take it a week prior



Actually that's a good question because adex isn't suicidal so would it kill your natural estrogen?  Science mothafukkas where are uuuuuu????


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 7, 2017)

BigSweatyPoop said:


> Taking arimidex off cycle would destroy E2. IMO I would wait a week or 2 before starting an AI with TestE.



Bollocks especially at 0.50


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> He means 0.50 Mega
> 
> And out of curiosity what would it hurt if he did take it a week prior



He would be doing AI-Monotherapy.  So it would boost his natural testosterone levels.  It would not crash his E2 since the HPTA feedback loop is still working.  I just don't see the point of doing it for one week -- especially before you are about to start taking exogenous steroids and shut down the HPTA.  It shouldn't hurt anything.  Just seems kind of pointlessness.  

As for frontloading an AI, that actually could cause harm when you introduce exogenous steroids.  The AI gets to serum saturation a whole lot faster than the long esters of the steroids.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh i get it now 

Was thinking who is this poop guy :32 (18):


----------

